# Hello



## smol/tallcrazycat321 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi this intro is short and stupid but hi! I have a black cat named Remy and I love him and my family with all my heart. So hi, I am now part of the Cat Forum!!! 


;3


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hi welcome to the forum!
we would love to see pictures of remy!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello and welcome to you and Remy! What a cute name. Agreeing with @Catgirl13, if you have any pictures we’d love to see them! Hope to see you around!


----------

